# QMB 30 Janvier 2012



## sirdjaps (17 Dec 2011)

Je suis le #1 sur la liste .. sapeur 35 ans et toute mes dents .. arrivé à st-jean le 28 .. si y'a des gens de QC ont pourrais descendre ensemble ou des gens d'un peu plus loin .. train, bus, auto vous allez vous y rendre par quel moyen?


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2011)

January 2012 [Merged]


----------



## sirdjaps (21 Dec 2011)

thanks a lot PMedMoe  

Je suis quand même pas le seul sur le forum pour le 30 janvier  :-\

Nobody else with me on the course 30th January 2012  :'(


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2011)

sirdjaps said:
			
		

> Nobody else with me on the course 30th January 2012  :'(



No everyone has a compulsive need to talk online with strangers they will get to know all too well soon enough.

There will be other people on the course, not everyone joins this site.


----------

